# vr6 turbo spark plugs



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

what type of spark plugs should i run on my 98 vrt ?? new to the whole turbo thing.... thanks i have a t4 turbo with c2 stage 1 software
if that helps any
thanks


----------



## :staygold: (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (95glxvr6)*

NGK BKR7E


----------



## arejaygsx (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (95glxvr6)*

gap them to .025" Im guessing your runnin stage 1 boost.If not you will want to gap them smaller


_Modified by arejaygsx at 11:10 PM 1-26-2010_


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs staygold*


_Quote, originally posted by *:staygold:* »_NGK BKR7E

x2
gapped to 0.025 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (95glxvr6)*

thanks guys doin it tonight


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (arejaygsx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *arejaygsx* »_gap them to .025" Im guessing your runnin stage 1 boost.If not you will want to gap them smaller


18psi at .032 here
you always want to run the biggest gap you can safely run. start bigger, and then work your way down as needed.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (TBT-Syncro)*

yeah
im going bigger again,i went smaller when i was first having MAF issues, not realising, and going for the first obvious thing, ignition coils, plugs,wires etc.
so now that my MAF bull**** is taken care of, im going to start back at like .035 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

im running the 8224 MSD coils, and when i it was still all-motor, the coils seemed to like a pretty big gap
0.035 +

so i'l start there and go smaller if i need to


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (CorvetteKillerVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorvetteKillerVr6* »_
x2
gapped to 0.025 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm running up to 16 psi and i started at .025. I did all my shakedowns at 7 psi. The motor did not run smooth in boost until i was down to .020.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (blue98jettavr6)*

why do you stay @ 16psi?


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_why do you stay @ 16psi?

x2
and i think 0.020 is way to small


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (blue98jettavr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue98jettavr6* »_
I'm running up to 16 psi and i started at .025. I did all my shakedowns at 7 psi. The motor did not run smooth in boost until i was down to .020. 

then there is something wrong with your car/coilpacks/ecm/etc


----------



## 95glxvr6 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (TBT-Syncro)*

it runss much smoooother now thanks guys


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

Audi TT 1.8T plugs with out of packet gaps, stock coils, 15 psi, no problems.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
then there is something wrong with your car/coilpacks/ecm/etc

Coil pack is new, motor is still fine to date. I have no running issues at all at .020 as appose to most of you guys. Keep in mind I'm still running stock compression and US 93 octane. My A/R are between11.4:1-12.2:1
By VWvortex standards I'm not suppose to run over 10psi on stock compression. I've been doing it since may 07 on my daily driven vr. I've pegged both needle when I was in germany and on the autobahn. At that time I had a, "don't car if I blow it up attitude". I do not want to run more boost than 16psi until I get arp head studs, rod bolts, and put my 8.5cr spacer on.
I do not recommend anyone doing what I've been getting away with and I must say that being back in the US with all the stop and go I have not beat on the car as hard as I have when I was in germany.


_Modified by blue98jettavr6 at 1:59 PM 1-28-2010_


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: vr6 turbo spark plugs (pimS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pimS* »_why do you stay @ 16psi?

Just until I put a spacer on.
Also I run at 11psi daily and when I get the urge I turn it up to 16psi Via electronic boost controller.


----------



## RAD32 (Dec 21, 2004)

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/raframecatalog.php?catalog=100&partnum=4644&a=FR100-4644-1098

The stock number too get them from advance auto.(#4644)


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

im running the NGK 7's out of the box gap at .028 - running kinetic stage 1 6 psi no I/C, because that's what initially read on another post to do. Is this a problem? My car was running great then started missing/breaking up under full boost. then boost... then one time after full boost just missing all the time. 

random misfire

misfire cylinder 3


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ how old are they ? they don't last forever

@ 6 psi 

1. you should be running a larger gap 
2. shouldn't be blowing out the spark @ .028


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

They are new, coilpack took a dump. What gap @ 6 psi? I read .025 so I gapped them down further to see if it would help the misfire, it did. Then I figured it was the coilpack, replaced. I had my wastegate hooked up wrong, I was overboosting and blew the head gasket out the side of the engine.

1. What gap for 6 psi?


----------



## GinsterMan98 (May 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I run NGK BKR8EIX plugs gapped at .028 with a ford coil. Works like a champ and these plugs last much longer than the BKR7E's.


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Well bringing this back from the dead....

#42 UM 17psi 9:1 stock block

Went from the NGK VPower BKR7E to the Autoilite 3922 both gap'd @ .025. With the BKR7E's boost was fine, but plug life wasn't the best. I was swapping them out every oil change do to poor idle conditions. Now I switched to the 3922, and boost is horrible, anything over 5 psi little to no spark, car is rough as all hell under boost. So looks like I'm going back to the BKR7E's for now until I find a similar priced plug.

Anybody have any luck with the bkr8eix or bkr9eix? Or ever any of the IX series. How's life on boost?


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

Nevaeh_Speed said:


> With the BKR7E's boost was fine, but plug life wasn't the best. Now I switched to the 3922, and boost is horrible, anything over 5 psi little to no spark, car is rough as all hell under boost.


I've noticed that too. The Autolites degrade fast with boost, stick to the NGK equivalent.


----------

